# Red Mite ID



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
I've recently been having some trouble with mites of the white variety in my fly cultures. I've kind of cleaned house a bit, and have been wiping down down a lot of the surfaces that held the previously infested cultures with Provent (permethrin). Recently, however, I've noticed some slightly larger red mites wandering around in various places (sometimes on the wall behind the vivarium). I was hoping someone could help ID these guys and give me some suggestions, as they don't really look harmless. I have yet to notice any in the viv and I've been looking pretty diligently, and they seem big enough that they would become easy prey if they entered. Anyway, here are the pictures, the guys definitely have eight legs and they sure seem like some kind of mite to me. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Also, the picture is pretty close up, so a rough measurement for them would be about 1mm in length.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

looks like a velvet mite. they wont harm your cultures or your frogs. im pretty certain they just eat dead organic material. they were all over a dead deer (what was left of it) in the woods behind my house. and i usually see them on dead stumps.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Good to hear! Thanks for the response, I'm glad I don't have to start another war with a second mite species


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

no problem, i was actually thinking of trying to culture them to vary my frogs diet more. not sure how itll go.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't really tell from photos, but it doesn't really fit my gestalt image for a velvet mite. My guess would be a predatory mite in the family Anystidae. Velvet mites (family Trombidiidae) are parasitic as larvae, and the adults are predatory. Either way, it's probably not good news for cultures, sorry.

I would be curious to know if your frogs take them.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Funny you should ask. I dropped one in this morning and they made quick work of it, so they don't seem to have any hesitation in taking them. Which also leaves me to believe they might be here for the fruit fly buffet rather than having come from the viv soil. Of course, judging by the red smears they leave after getting smashed, feeding them may leave you with some festively colored poop in time for the holidays.


----------



## jaree2 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think you might be right Brian...Anystis baccarum looks pretty close to what I've been seeing. The apartment's turning into a real jungle.


----------



## BrianC (Jul 18, 2009)

cool, thanks for sharing. I'm under the impression that some groups of mites are pretty distasteful - but then again, so are dart frogs, so maybe it's not an accident : )


----------

